

The World's Greatest Chess Scam Happened Aboard The Titanic - nickb
http://www.richardmarcusbooks.com/2008/07/worlds-greatest-gambling-scam-did-not.htm

======
gruseom
No citation, and googling the details yields no corroborating source. I think
this guy is cheating at more than poker.

Besides, the scam he describes is a variation of a well-known trick, e.g.
<http://www.chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=4555>

------
ankeshk
I remember reading about the same trick in some Sidney Sheldon novel too. Its
an old idea used by many a story tellers.

------
tok9
Ive heard so many variations of this story ever since school

